# Bent tube and plow mount



## awdv6turbo (Jan 7, 2011)

I am going to look at a 08 polaris 800efi. The owner claims to have hit a curb with the tube part that the plow goes on and bent the tube 2-3 inches and the mount is bent pretty good also. He say he didnt have the plow on at the time.

My ?'s are how hard and fast do you have to hit a curb to bend the tube 2 -3 inches and the mount as well? Also claims there is no other damage to the atv from the hit...how likely is that? What should I look for to make sure doesn't have other issues from the hit?

Only has 27 miles which is why I want to take a look at it.

Thanks in advance for any help or input.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Gosh, I'd say you'd just have to look at it. Find a reference point and make some measurements underneath (frame) and see if anything other than the plow mount took some of the force. I know with my mount it will move if I hit something-it is attached to the frame with 4 'U' bolts. I like it this way as it seems to lessen the possibility of me bending the frame when those 'mishaps' do occur--because they do...:crying:


----------



## awdv6turbo (Jan 7, 2011)

I also forgot to add that this is the front mount type of plow. It mounts under the front a arms I think. 

Thanks for the reply matstang.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

he hit a curb with the plow off and still bent this stuff?

i say he had it tottalled with27 mileson it and it has worse ptroblems that he isn'nt telling you about or maybe he fixed a couple of them to get by i would look real hard before i got that unit,

its hard sayin not knowin


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if it was a front mount plow system that he bent I'd look real real close at that whole front end.

stand the quad up on the rear rack so its easy to inspect.

I still think I would walk away from it. 
but if you still wanna get it. Test drive it real good how it handles in the corner's and when breaking in a corner and alls acc in corner and give it a real good going over.


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I did the same thing with my 08 sportsman 800. I hit a curb in my parking lot the first time plowing. I wasn't going to fast and had to replace most of the front end. The drive train and frame were ok but everything from the storage box down was replaced. We saved the radiator though. The plow and mount were bent. the mount had to be replaced. I plowed the rest of the season with the bent blade. Last year I replaced the plow with a eagle plow, one with the tubes that mount underneath. My quad was bought with the ploaris plow and mount. I think this plow and mount were too weak for this size quad. With the weight and power the 800 has, it really needs a heavier duty plow. I have had no more problems with the eagle plow. I'm tough on my equipment and it's holding up so far.


----------



## awdv6turbo (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I canceled my appointment to look at it today and I am probably just gonna wait and see what else is out there.


----------

